# Call collection displays



## antnye (Feb 2, 2016)

Let's see those call collection displays, shelves and curios. 

I put these 3 shelves up to kinda get a central location for some of my personal calls.  Couldn't fit them all. Think I should've cut longer shelves.


----------



## Ole3Toe (Feb 2, 2016)

You might have a small problem... Lol!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

Ole3Toe said:


> You might have a small problem... Lol!



  I'd say so.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 2, 2016)

Congrats o. The collection.


----------



## antnye (Feb 2, 2016)

Ole3Toe said:


> You might have a small problem... Lol!



Yup!  Just ask my wife


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

Nice collection though.


----------



## antnye (Feb 2, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Congrats o. The collection.





01Foreman400 said:


> Nice collection though.



Thanks y'all!

Foreman I know you got some nice calls.  You keep them put up?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

antnye said:


> Thanks y'all!
> 
> Foreman I know you got some nice calls.  You keep them up?



All mine are in my safe.  I've only got 9 box calls and 7 pot calls.  Sold some over the years.  Got 4 on order though.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 2, 2016)

This makes me feel a little better about myself.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 2, 2016)

Toddmann said:


> This makes me feel a little better about myself.



If my wife ever says anything about my calls I'll just show her his collection.


----------



## sman (Feb 2, 2016)

Couple years back. Few more pots, couple of boxes, couple strickers, and couple of trumpets not on it back then.  You know of 2 of em.


----------



## GAGE (Feb 2, 2016)

Very impressive.


----------



## antnye (Feb 2, 2016)

sman said:


> Couple years back. Few more pots, couple of boxes, couple strickers, and couple of trumpets not on it back then.  You know of 2 of em.



Very nice Scott! I wanted to do a shelf similar to that but had to get mine 4' off the ground and out of the tornado..... Uhhh I mean toddlers reach.


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Feb 2, 2016)

Goals!


----------



## sasmojoe (Feb 3, 2016)

Sman, good collection and display. What kind of pot holders ?


----------



## RWilk10 (Feb 3, 2016)

Nice


----------



## sman (Feb 3, 2016)

sasmojoe said:


> Sman, good collection and display. What kind of pot holders ?



I stole that idea from Mr. Bobby Parks.  You get them at hobby lobby.  Only a $1.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 3, 2016)

My little display case


----------



## antnye (Feb 3, 2016)

Very nice! Awesome collection of Buice horns!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Feb 3, 2016)

I feel small--


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 3, 2016)

antnye said:


> Very nice! Awesome collection of Buice horns!



Thank you. I have 3 or 4 more that are not pictured.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 3, 2016)

Here's a few of mine.  The second pic is my display case of deceased call makers and their personal calls. Pap Nelson, Dick Kirby, Cecil Fry, and others.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 3, 2016)

Lookin good!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> My little display case



Very nice Will.  Getting yourself quite the ammo collection as well.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 3, 2016)

40 rounds of 20ga TSS 9's, 110 20ga Fed 7's, and probably 30 12ga Nitro 4x5x7's


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> 40 rounds of 20ga TSS 9's, 110 20ga Fed 7's, and probably 30 12ga Nitro 4x5x7's



Nothing worse than a turkey ammo hoarder..........So I've been told.


----------



## antnye (Feb 3, 2016)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Here's a few of mine.  The second pic is my display case of deceased call makers and their personal calls. Pap Nelson, Dick Kirby, Cecil Fry, and others.



Very nice display Allen!


----------



## antnye (Feb 3, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Nothing worse than a turkey ammo hoarder..........So I've been told.



Since I caught flack with my call shelf. I'm not gonna post a pic of my ammo/reloading cabinet.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 3, 2016)

YAll are Alsome.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2016)

sman said:


> Couple years back. Few more pots, couple of boxes, couple strickers, and couple of trumpets not on it back then.  You know of 2 of em.



Very nice collection.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2016)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> Here's a few of mine.  The second pic is my display case of deceased call makers and their personal calls. Pap Nelson, Dick Kirby, Cecil Fry, and others.



Awesome collection.  I really like that second display case.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 3, 2016)

antnye said:


> Since I caught flack with my call shelf. I'm not gonna post a pic of my ammo/reloading cabinet.



Save that for another thread.


----------



## Slings and Arrows (Feb 4, 2016)

Thank y'all for posting.  I see I'm not alone with this healthy hobby.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 4, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> My little display case



Gut Pile-  What are the bottles next to your pot calls?  Are those little wild turkey bottles or some kind of conditioning bottles.


----------



## sman (Feb 4, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> Gut Pile-  What are the bottles next to your pot calls?  Are those little wild turkey bottles or some kind of conditioning bottles.



Those are cool. Let Will explain.  I may have to steal that idea from him.

I did borrow my display from the bow section.  Some 1 X 4s, some stain, and boom. So easy my son made one as well.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Feb 4, 2016)

Yeah Will what are those? I always wondered too. I imagined you turned those kickin chickin bottles into little tree yelpers!


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 4, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Very nice Will.  Getting yourself quite the ammo collection as well.



And seven mini bar bottles of Wild Turkey. Well done.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 4, 2016)

Mini 101 Bottles for an after the kill toast. I have been doing this for three years, but last year I started writing the date, location, beard length, and spur length on each bottle to remember each bird by. The 7 on the shelf are from the 2015 season.


----------



## HermanMerman (Feb 4, 2016)

I can appreciate that, I usually toast a trophy buck with a jagremeister or three.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 4, 2016)

Not the best pics but all I've got right now.  Don't have a pic of my pot call shelf, and there's  several boxes, wingbones, and trumpets not shown.


----------



## antnye (Feb 4, 2016)

ryanwhit said:


> Not the best pics but all I've got right now.  Don't have a pic of my pot call shelf, and there's  several boxes, wingbones, and trumpets not shown.



Now that is the coolest table I've ever seen. Well done!
Nice displays!


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Feb 4, 2016)

yeah ryan I love that table!!! Too cool!


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## SC Hunter (Feb 5, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Nothing worse than a turkey ammo hoarder..........So I've been told.



I just thought I had a lot of turkey shells 


Some of you fellas have very nice call collections!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 5, 2016)

Ryan...your choice of Buice calls are exceptional. Great displays!

Oliver, thanks for sharing


----------



## sman (Feb 5, 2016)

I feel so much better.


----------



## Timber1 (Feb 5, 2016)

...


----------



## antnye (Feb 5, 2016)

timber do you carry all that gear on every hunt? Must get heavy. 

Let's see some pics of those old callers you have.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 5, 2016)

OliverHarrelson said:


>



which ones are for sale?


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Feb 5, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> which ones are for sale?



They are all for sale for the right price.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 5, 2016)

OliverHarrelson said:


> They are all for sale for the right price.



thought I saw u had a few listed on Old gobbler.  tell us about your Cox trumpets


----------



## OliverHarrelson (Feb 5, 2016)

The cox trumpets are made from some very nice cocobola and sound great




Another favorite


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 6, 2016)

beautiful cocabola.... snakewood lid on the box?


----------



## antnye (Feb 6, 2016)

That is some sweet looking coco!  Nice box.


----------



## ryanwhit (Feb 6, 2016)

antnye said:


> Now that is the coolest table I've ever seen. Well done!
> Nice displays!





ChattNFHunter said:


> yeah ryan I love that table!!! Too cool!



Thank y'all!  Wish I could say that I made it.  I had the idea and knew what I wanted, and a guy nearby who made some other furniture for us did the work.  I was real happy with how it turned out.




Gut_Pile said:


> Ryan...your choice of Buice calls are exceptional. Great displays!



Thanks Will.  Seems like you really can't go wrong with any of Billy's calls.  Nother couple dozen or so and I'll catch up to you.


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 8, 2016)

Mostly pots. A few trumpets. A few boxes.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks great Myles


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2016)

antnye said:


> Let's see those call collection displays, shelves and curios.
> 
> I put these 3 shelves up to kinda get a central location for some of my personal calls.  Couldn't fit them all. Think I should've cut longer shelves.



nice looking shelves....tell us about the box calls on the lower shelve


----------



## antnye (Feb 8, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> nice looking shelves....tell us about the box calls on the lower shelve



Thanks! I've been saving that board forever.  It's an awesome piece of barn wood.  It was one piece and I cut it up. Hated to do it but it couldn't sit forever. 

L to R.....first 3 mabry short boxes. Purpleheart/cedar, sassafras/cherry and chestnut/walnut. 4th Steve Mann maple/cedar. 5th David holleran blood wood/poplar. 6 and 7th first 2 checkered boxes I built. And last a Mississippi lynch box. If you'll look on the top shelf I still have the box and paper for the lynch. The 2 handled short boxes in front are a butternut/walnut and a maple/limba I built.  Soon there will be a Lamar Williams and a Lapp short box on there.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 8, 2016)

antnye said:


> Thanks! I've been saving that board forever.  It's an awesome piece of barn wood.  It was one piece and I cut it up. Hated to do it but it couldn't sit forever.
> 
> L to R.....first 3 mabry short boxes. Purpleheart/cedar, sassafras/cherry and chestnut/walnut. 4th Steve Mann maple/cedar. 5th David holleran blood wood/poplar. 6 and 7th first 2 checkered boxes I built. And last a Mississippi lynch box. If you'll look on the top shelf I still have the box and paper for the lynch. The 2 handled short boxes in front are a butternut/walnut and a maple/limba I built.  Soon there will be a Lamar Williams and a Lapp short box on there.




nice boxes!  Like the first Charlie Elliot book too


----------



## ChattNFHunter (Feb 8, 2016)

Looks like you make a pretty good looking box call too Anthony!  Awesome collection and display!


----------



## antnye (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank y'all! I enjoyed the Charles Elliot book as well.


----------



## savannahsdad (Feb 9, 2016)

Very nice fella's.  Gave me some ideas for a couple of displays.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 10, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> My little display case



nice case,,,Is that a ole tom treasure chest on the bottom?  If so, how do you like it?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 10, 2016)

Gaswamp said:


> nice case,,,Is that a ole tom treasure chest on the bottom?  If so, how do you like it?



It is. It's like most Ol Tom stuff I have used though, good design, but seems to be cheaply made. I'm not sure if I used it all the time, if it would really hold up.

I use it for when I go on out of state trips. I put the calls I plan to hunt with in there so that I can easily pack my vest in my bag. It's perfect carry on size when boarding a plane.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 11, 2016)

My meager collection of Turkey killin' callers. Mabry, Halloran, Stang, Tom Teaser, Humphrey's, Harwell, RC Calls, A.G.E, and a few others.


----------



## antnye (Feb 11, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> My meager collection of Turkey killin' callers. Mabry, Halloran, Stang, Tom Teaser, Humphrey's, Harwell, RC Calls, A.G.E, and a few others.



Very nice Kris! Looks like I'm not the only one who has a weakness for Lonnies short boxes.


----------



## whitetailfreak (Feb 11, 2016)

antnye said:


> Very nice Kris! Looks like I'm not the only one who has a weakness for Lonnies short boxes.



His short box is the best value out there. I was  at Lonnie's today, and inventory is dwindling down. I walked away with a Cherry Aluminum, Walnut slate, and a Walnut/Poplar short. We live too close to Waleska!


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Feb 11, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Mini 101 Bottles for an after the kill toast. I have been doing this for three years, but last year I started writing the date, location, beard length, and spur length on each bottle to remember each bird by. The 7 on the shelf are from the 2015 season.



That's the idea I'm gonna steal!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> My meager collection of Turkey killin' callers. Mabry, Halloran, Stang, Tom Teaser, Humphrey's, Harwell, RC Calls, A.G.E, and a few others.



Nice, if you are not careful you might run out of room


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 12, 2016)

01foreman400 said:


> all mine are in my safe.  I've only got 9 box calls and 7 pot calls.  Sold some over the years.  Got 4 on order though.



safe?!?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 12, 2016)

Curtis-UGA said:


> That's the idea I'm gonna steal!



Not gonna lie, they burn at 7:30 in the morning. But it's a good burn


----------



## Burney Mac (Feb 12, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Not gonna lie, they burn at 7:30 in the morning. But it's a good burn



It's the ones around 12 -2 o'clock when you're tired, out of water, and hungry that will get your mind right.


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 12, 2016)

Burney Mac said:


> It's the ones around 12 -2 o'clock when you're tired, out of water, and hungry that will get your mind right.



Very first time I knocked back a bottle was in Texas in 2014. I had been hunting since 1:00 and had been out of water since about 3. I had walked all over the place and finally killed a bird at 6:30. I had already missed 3 birds over the past two weeks and that was my first kill of the season. I knocked that joker back in one big gulp and dang near died right there. It took about 2 minutes of coughing, drive heaving, spitting, and hating life to get back right, but once I did I propped that bird up on a stump beside me and enjoyed the next thirty minutes watching the sun set and listening to turkeys gobble in the distance going to roost. One moment I'll never forget.


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Feb 24, 2016)

Picked up this cabinet at an Estate sale. Put some calls and other objects in it. I like the cabinet. Need to do some rearranging. Pics were taken during various time of filling it.


----------



## sman (Feb 24, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## Gut_Pile (Feb 24, 2016)

Great looking display!


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 26, 2016)

arrowhead nice cabinet and nice calls and nice books


----------



## antnye (Feb 26, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## klemsontigers7 (Apr 13, 2016)

whitetailfreak said:


> My meager collection of Turkey killin' callers. Mabry, Halloran, Stang, Tom Teaser, Humphrey's, Harwell, RC Calls, A.G.E, and a few others.



That $11 Lil' Deuce will sing with the best of 'em.  I would say they've laid down their fair share of birds.

I don't have a picture, but I have a few Mabrys, Harwell, Whitt, Scott,& Wilper.  On order are Williams, Mann, and Lapp.  Just got the Harwell in the mail this week, it's Walnut over Butternut and it will go with me in the morning.  Do yourselves a favor and order a Harwell if you don't have one!


----------

